# 9600 se



## Taft (9. September 2009)

Hey Leute...

Ich mache mal wider meiner Mutter einen gefallen und baue ihr einen bischen besseren PC zusammen und das sowas: Die Grafikkarte 9600 SE stöpsel ich ein, installiere den Treiber und teste mal. Viel kommt nicht dabei raus, da die Karte mindestens service Pack 2 benötigt, also installiere ich auch das. Aber dann kommt die fehlermeldung er benötigt min. service Pack 2. Pech gehabt, und von vorne, nach einer neuformatierung, dem installieren von sP2 und dem installieren des neusten Treibers kommt trotzdem noch das gleiche Problem. Hat jemand schonmal was davon gehört oder in nem anderen trat gelesen? bin wie immer für jeden kleinsten tip dankbar.
ps. ist ein XP kein Vista system

peace 

taft


----------



## Stonefish (10. September 2009)

Hi,

das ist schon etwas komisch, denn eigentlich sollte die Karte unabhängig vom Service Pack erkannt werden. Wie äußert sich denn das Problem genau? Wird die Karte komplett nicht erkannt? D.h. kannst Du nur eine sehr niedrige Auflösung wählen und nicht die vom Monitor eigentlich unterstützte nutzen? Taucht die Karte denn im Geräte-Manager als Eintrag auf?
Oder wird sie zwar erkannt, Du erhälst aber nur diese lästige Fehlermeldung? 
Vielleicht ist es ja dann gar nicht die Graka, die meckert, sondern, sofern Du es installiert hast, dass Catalyst Control Center des ATI-Treibers. Dieses ist nämlich auf eine halbwegs aktuelle Version von .Net Framework (am Besten "3.5") angewiesen um zu laufen. So das noch nicht installiert ist, bekommst Du das übers Windows Update. (Möglicherweise fehlt ihm das und er schreit deswegen nach dem SP 2)

Wenn doch die Karte nicht erkannt wird, wäre es auch interessant, die übrige Hardware-Konfiguration des Rechners zu kennen. Hast Du die Karte schon mal in einem anderen Rechner getestet? Wenn es ein Treiberproblem sein sollte, kann meiste eine saubere Deinstallation. (Über die Systemsteuerung alle ATI-Komponenten deinstallieren, einen Registry-Cleaner durchlaufen lassen und dann am Besten noch mal per Hand in der Registry gucken, ob irgendwas von ATI dort überlebt hat. Erst dann den aktuellsten Treiber von der ATI-Website wieder installieren.)
Da Du den Rechner allerdings beim 2. Versuch wohl komplett neu formatiert hast, kann man aber vermutlich davon ausgehen, dass es nicht an einer unvollständigen Treiberdeinstallation lag.


----------

